# Looking for old mats



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for any ships officer who sailed on the Cape Rodney in 1956/57 and Hazelmoor 1958/1960 [email protected]


----------



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

Jeez I would have had a couple of addresses for old mats...cheers..


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Old Mats*



Doug Rogers said:


> Jeez I would have had a couple of addresses for old mats...cheers..


Yeah, but I bet we would have had to be pretty rug-ged to go there.

Ron


----------

